# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Socio di Srl non amministratore - inquadramento

## Riccardo Zulian

Buongiorno, 
Ho un quesito da porre. Ho una Srl con 4 soci, di cui uno amministratore.
I tre soci non ammnistratori prestano la propria attività lavorativa all'interno della stessa società. Mi chiedo come "inquadrare" tali posizioni.
Pensavo di procedere all'iscrizione degli stessi alla gestione artigiani Inps prima di tutto.
Posto che però tali soci hanno la necessità di avere un compenso mensile (calibrato in funzione dell'opera da questi prestata) mi chiedo se sia opportuno stipulare un contratto di collaborazione (con tutti gli adempimenti ad esso connessi come ad esempio l'Unilav) e procedere a redarre dei cedolini paga con un compenso assoggetato a contribuzione separata.
Il mio dubbio è fondamnetalmente legato alla tipologia di contratto da stipulare. Mi spiego meglio: questi tre soci svolgono una attività lavorativa non legata strettamente ad un "progetto" quanto più all'oggetto sociale stesso.
In alte parole, il progetto oggetto del contratto di collaborazione verrebbe a coincidere con l'oggetto sociale.
Non sarebbe più opportuno procedere semplicemente alla redazione di un verbale di Cda dove si riconosce un compenso di x euro in funzione dell'opera prestata?
Qualcuno ha consigli da darmi? ringrazio fin da ora per la preziosa collaborazione.

----------


## roby

> Buongiorno,
> Ho un quesito da porre. Ho una Srl con 4 soci, di cui uno amministratore.
> I tre soci non ammnistratori prestano la propria attività lavorativa all'interno della stessa società. Mi chiedo come "inquadrare" tali posizioni.
> Pensavo di procedere all'iscrizione degli stessi alla gestione artigiani Inps prima di tutto.
> Posto che però tali soci hanno la necessità di avere un compenso mensile (calibrato in funzione dell'opera da questi prestata) mi chiedo se sia opportuno stipulare un contratto di collaborazione (con tutti gli adempimenti ad esso connessi come ad esempio l'Unilav) e procedere a redarre dei cedolini paga con un compenso assoggetato a contribuzione separata.
> Qualcuno ha consigli da darmi? ringrazio fin da ora per la preziosa collaborazione.

  Ti dò la mia interpretazione, mi interessa sapere l'opinione di chi non è d'accordo... 
I soci della SRL possono prelevare gli utili - se ci sono - solo dopo l'approvazione del bilancio. Non gli è concesso prelevare un compenso mensile... (tra l'altro la società potrebbe anche essere in perdita...)
OK per iscrizione INPS artigiani

----------


## mapellone

Per il socio amministatore un co.co.co con compenso. Per gli altri contratto di lavoro dipendente (visto che non esiste uno specifico progetto). 
Nelle società di capitali vige il divieto di distribuire utili prima dell'approvazione del bilancio.

----------


## nadir

> Per il socio amministatore un co.co.co con compenso. Per gli altri contratto di lavoro dipendente (visto che non esiste uno specifico progetto). 
> Nelle società di capitali vige il divieto di distribuire utili prima dell'approvazione del bilancio.

  Per i tre soci non sarebbe possibile un contratto di associato in partecipazione che presta la propria opera?

----------


## mapellone

direi di si, non vedo problemi al riguardo...

----------


## Riccardo Zulian

> Per il socio amministatore un co.co.co con compenso. Per gli altri contratto di lavoro dipendente (visto che non esiste uno specifico progetto). 
> Nelle società di capitali vige il divieto di distribuire utili prima dell'approvazione del bilancio.

  Di fatto però non si tratta di lavoro dipendente posto che non esiste un vincolodi subordinazione ed i soci lavorano in piena autonomia.

----------


## Riccardo Zulian

[/QUOTE] I soci della SRL possono prelevare gli utili - se ci sono - solo dopo l'approvazione del bilancio. Non gli è concesso prelevare un compenso mensile... (tra l'altro la società potrebbe anche essere in perdita...)
OK per iscrizione INPS artigiani[/QUOTE] 
certo gli utili si distribuiscono solo se ci sono... ma questo sarebbe compenso per l'opera prestata, non utili (avrebbe la natura di retribuzione pur non derivando da un rapporto subordinato).

----------


## mapellone

> Di fatto però non si tratta di lavoro dipendente posto che non esiste un vincolodi subordinazione ed i soci lavorano in piena autonomia.

  E' ovvio che per società cosi piccole la subordinazione è assai sfumata tuttavia non ci sono problemi per l'instaurazione di un rapporto subordinato.
Riguardo agli utili da distribuire, nel caso in cui non vi fosse un rapporto di lavoro subordinato o di associazione in partecipazione o un co.co.pro, non vi è possibilità di altra distribuzione di utili, se non dopo l'approvazione del bilancio....

----------


## Nemo-Ra

> Buongiorno, 
> Ho un quesito da porre. Ho una Srl con 4 soci, di cui uno amministratore.
> I tre soci non ammnistratori prestano la propria attività lavorativa all'interno della stessa società. Mi chiedo come "inquadrare" tali posizioni.
> Pensavo di procedere all'iscrizione degli stessi alla gestione artigiani Inps prima di tutto.
> Posto che però tali soci hanno la necessità di avere un compenso mensile (calibrato in funzione dell'opera da questi prestata) mi chiedo se sia opportuno stipulare un contratto di collaborazione (con tutti gli adempimenti ad esso connessi come ad esempio l'Unilav) e procedere a redarre dei cedolini paga con un compenso assoggetato a contribuzione separata.
> Il mio dubbio è fondamnetalmente legato alla tipologia di contratto da stipulare. Mi spiego meglio: questi tre soci svolgono una attività lavorativa non legata strettamente ad un "progetto" quanto più all'oggetto sociale stesso.
> In alte parole, il progetto oggetto del contratto di collaborazione verrebbe a coincidere con l'oggetto sociale.
> Non sarebbe più opportuno procedere semplicemente alla redazione di un verbale di Cda dove si riconosce un compenso di x euro in funzione dell'opera prestata?
> Qualcuno ha consigli da darmi? ringrazio fin da ora per la preziosa collaborazione.

  Alcuni punti: 
Se sono artigiani l'iscrizione è automatica a seguito del riconoscimento da parte della commissione Provinciale / Regionale, non è un'iscrizione diretta. 
Il socio amministratore percepirà un compenso per tale funzione e gli utili eventualmente distribuiti. 
Gli altri Soci, bisogna vedere a che titolo apportano attività. 
Se lo fanno come soci, percepiranno unicamente gli utili. Verifica la possibilità di percepirli in trasparenza (non chiedermi come). 
Altrimenti possono apportare lavoro come dipendenti, in quanto non faciendo parte dell'organo amministrativo sono a tutti gli effetti dei subordinati (Particolari ma subordinati). Ed in questo caso però si deve valutare l'artigianalità dell'impresa e l'eventuale cancellazione dei soci dipendenti dalla gestione artigiana. 
Altre forme contrattuali (A progetto / CoCoCo / Associato) pesonalmente ritengo non siano convenienti. Presenza di doppia contribuzione (di cui quella alla gestione separata totalmente inutile), Assenza di vantaggi Irap, ecc. ecc.  In sede di Ispezione potrebbero emergere situazioni ritenute irregolari, controversie contrattuali, ed infine un socio scontento e che vuole uscire instaura controversia per l'attività lavorativa. Per l'Associato, in una eguale situazione, l'Inps, in sede di ispezione, solo dopo moltissime insistenze ne ha riconosciuto la validità del rapporto (ma il socio aveva un'altra attività). In ultimo tali compensi potrebbero prefigurare una forma di elusione fiscale e contributiva, in quanto abbassano l'imponibile fiscale sociale di riferimento per entrambi. 
Consiglio, fai un bel consiglio di amministrazione con deleghe separate e dai un compenso a tutti. Oppure dipendenti con un amministratore unico.

----------

